# Durchsichtige "Wellen"



## VanHellsehn (20. September 2009)

Hi,
Ich möchte gerne so etwas wie auf dieser Webseite (als Hintergrund ist) in PS selber erstellen.
Weiß jemand wie es heißt oder wo mein ein Tutorial findet?

MfG,
Marvv (VanHellsehn)

PS: Danke im voraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. September 2009)

Hi,
also wir hatten jetzt in den letzten zwei Tagen mehrere Personen die dannach gefragt haben.
Und langsam artet das in Arbeit aus immer die selben Links zu posten: abbudezzo.com und psd.tutsplus.com

Gruß


----------



## ReinerP (10. Oktober 2009)

Versuchs mal hiermit:

http://download.chip.eu/de/DragonFly_-Sinedots-II-1.03_83413.html


----------

